# Which is power suplly should i buy 650W or 750W



## Abdullah Aman (Dec 21, 2017)

Core i7 8700k over clock to 4.8GHZ
ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming 
AssassinII CPU cooler
Corsair LPX 3000MHZ 16GB 8x2
GTX1070
Samsung evo850 250W
WB Black 1TB
Corsair Crystal 460X with 4 fan

how much watt power supply i need 
PS: In Corsair which power supply should i buy *CS,CX,RM,TX or other *there line up is very confusing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2017)

oh god, get ready for the Nerd battles.

get a 750W does it need to be corsair?
if not, maybe a SeasonicFocus+
or an EVGA G2

i think the RM is their better one out of those options, but im not sure 100% TX may be better

it looks liek RM is the one thats better out of those.  guide


----------



## Abdullah Aman (Dec 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh god, get ready for the Nerd battles.
> 
> get a 750W does it need to be corsair?
> if not, maybe a SeasonicFocus+
> ...


In my country there are only 3 brands for power supply Corsair Cooler Master and Thermaltek


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2017)

go with either the RM or the TX, id go 750Watt.

do you have any other questions about them?


----------



## Abdullah Aman (Dec 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> go with either the RM or the TX, id go 750Watt.
> 
> do you have any other questions about them?



no other question


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2017)

Abdullah Aman said:


> no other question



Good day to you then sir.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 21, 2017)

A 550w would power that set up with ease.  750w is beyond overkill unless it's the same price as the 650


----------



## 64K (Dec 23, 2017)

A Corsair Bronze 650 watt is plenty. Have a look at this


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2017)

Your willing to buy a top end CPU and graphics. Buy an equivalent quality power supply. Gold, Corsair, Seasonic or other 9+ scored reviewed from Jonnyguru. 650w is fine. Corsair that would be RM, HX or AX. I think some versions of the TX were gold


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 23, 2017)

In 99.8% of instances, if ya know ya GFX card Series, *make and model*) , you know what's needed to drive it ... some models can easily add 100 watts over a reference card.  For most 1070s, a 500 watter will do just fine.  That being said, most of the time  a 650 will cost the same as a 500.

Be aware that Corsair doesn't make a single PSU, they are OEM'd from various suppliers.  If there's a "C" in the model name, think "Crappry PSU".  yes, the new ones are better but still crappy... see TPU review cons.  The TX V2 was good PSU, but if you wanted to go for best overclocks, then a HX, AX  was the way to go ... The RMi and RNx series is reviewed well tho pricey for what you get.  See who makes what here:

http://orionpsudb.com/corsair

If budget is an issue the Seasonic S12 / M12 520 / 620 is a great option and I hgave found those recently as low as $35.  Superflow and EVGA G2/ P2 are very good and a B2 750 can often be found less than competitors 600 watters.  Picking PSUs by brand name is a fool's errant because like most msellers, they sell products to meet various market niches.  If it has to be 1 of the 3, not knowing which models are available, I'd have to go with the RM ... RMi or RMx version if available.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 24, 2017)

If it was me i would choosing between the 650 and 750 for your setup i would go with the 650 and try to get a gold standard.  If you plan on upgrading your computer in the future (more components of any kind) i would go with the 750.  And while the CS and the CX models are not as high quality they will still have no problem running your setup


----------

